# Yeti Grab Bar



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Cooler rest.com


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

I was thinking of something that fit on the end of a 35 or 45 that could function as a backrest


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/attachments/5919d3f6-486f-472a-9740-7767600467af-jpeg.33426/


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/attachments/5919d3f6-486f-472a-9740-7767600467af-jpeg.33426/
> 
> View attachment 57574


Thats awesome! Where'd that come from?


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like a Carolina Cooler Works rod rack with some added bling

http://www.coolerworks.com/rtic/ef3xvss080aehmod8qvga9w843ayro


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Texasproud11 said:


> Thats awesome! Where'd that come from?


Isn’t mine. The rod holders look like coolerworks.com. Grab bar was custom. Any fabrication shop should be able to make one.

Big easy types quicker than me.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Not even, just got lucky


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

That was my cooler with the grab bar and rod holders. Yes that’s the Carolina cooler works rod holders. I had a welder build me that grab bar for the cooler. Originally for a Gheenoe LT25 I had but have an Ankona Shadowcast 16 now and I used it a bit on it but ended up getting the console grab bar and fiberglassed it in to have a steadier holding platform and storage. Thinking about making a few more to sell if people show some interest. 


Texasproud11 said:


> Thats awesome! Where'd that come from?


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I would be interested in one of those. What kind of price are we talking?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just about any aluminum shop can fabricate accessories like that and most likely have a sourcd for powder coating or other coatings. Draw it up and have it custom made how you want it.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

You are correct sir. But that requires the luxury of time to make it happen.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just about any aluminum shop can fabricate accessories like that and most likely have a sourcd for powder coating or other coatings. Draw it up and have it custom made how you want it.


 Smack, anybody you recommend in our neck of the woods


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Israel luis said:


> That was my cooler with the grab bar and rod holders. Yes that’s the Carolina cooler works rod holders. I had a welder build me that grab bar for the cooler. Originally for a Gheenoe LT25 I had but have an Ankona Shadowcast 16 now and I used it a bit on it but ended up getting the console grab bar and fiberglassed it in to have a steadier holding platform and storage. Thinking about making a few more to sell if people show some interest.


With the cooler set up, is there a way you had thought of to get a more steadier hold?


----------



## Stillfat Outdoors (May 12, 2020)

Israel luis said:


> That was my cooler with the grab bar and rod holders. Yes that’s the Carolina cooler works rod holders. I had a welder build me that grab bar for the cooler. Originally for a Gheenoe LT25 I had but have an Ankona Shadowcast 16 now and I used it a bit on it but ended up getting the console grab bar and fiberglassed it in to have a steadier holding platform and storage. Thinking about making a few more to sell if people show some interest.


I would love to have one for my ambush skiff set up! Any chance you had anymore made?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Not yeti but can be made for any cooler and top can detach and rod holders bolted into swing joints if wanted


----------



## Longbow57 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tautog166 said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/attachments/5919d3f6-486f-472a-9740-7767600467af-jpeg.33426/
> 
> View attachment 57574


Where can I purchase the exact grab bar built for those rod holders?


----------

